# Field Food



## FASTPerk (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m getting ready to go to the field for two weeks. 
So do you have any tips/tricks, cooking tools or snacks that you used to at least maintain or better yet lose weight in the field? 
I’m thinking about getting a jet boil,not sure what I could make in it besides maybe some canned chili but that’d be heavy in the pack. Not even sure that I’d even have room for that much. 
(I did dig a few pages in the forum to see if there was any info already lingering on this topic and did not see anything)


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 19, 2018)

Does your unit not have foodservice support? Are you on any sort of specific diet? What is the type of training/missions you're doing or think you'll be doing? Are you staying in a unit area or will you be living in the dirt? 

What extra stuff you should, if any, take is all determinate based on the answers to those questions.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2018)

I swear we had a multipage to write about this somewhere.

I’ll have to look later.


----------



## FASTPerk (Sep 19, 2018)

No just MRE’s.
I should’ve been more specific. 
It’s a light training evolution for Marine Security Forces. No specific diet.
More than likely will have a lot of stand by time. 
Also a unit area is where I’ll be staying. Steel container building type stuff. There’s electric outlets there as well.


----------



## FASTPerk (Sep 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I swear we had a multipage to write about this somewhere.
> 
> I’ll have to look later.


Roger that


----------



## FASTPerk (Sep 19, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> Does your unit not have foodservice support? Are you on any sort of specific diet? What is the type of training/missions you're doing or think you'll be doing? Are you staying in a unit area or will you be living in the dirt?
> 
> What extra stuff you should, if any, take is all determinate based on the answers to those questions.


I replied to this but it didn’t tag you in it so I don’t if you got it.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2018)

Slim Jims & Tobasco


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Sep 19, 2018)

From what I understand you are concerned about "cutting" in the field. You're prolly not gonna like this but I'd just eat what they give you, drop weight in back at garrison.

MRE coffee sucked in 2008 and before. I'd bring if you can find Black Rifle Coffee Co instant-- otherwise if it were me I'd bring Korean Nescafé 100pk instant coffee packs with me. Makes a lot of friends. Don't know if your in the training pipeline so I WON'T advise to use of Amino Acid mixes. If your fleet, Amino away.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2018)

Why take extra shit? I guess if you're using vehicles a lot bring a tub of protein so you can have an extra 25g of Pro/day.  But other than that, ounces mean pounds.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 19, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> No just MRE’s.
> I should’ve been more specific.
> It’s a light training evolution for Marine Security Forces. No specific diet.
> More than likely will have a lot of stand by time.
> Also a unit area is where I’ll be staying. Steel container building type stuff. There’s electric outlets there as well.



Cool. I'll pre-empt this with the reminder that whatever extra you take, you'll wind up having to carry more than you would think. I know it seems like common sense, but I have Junior soldiers who forget this all the time.

A jetboil is a great thing to take if available; I actually used one doing winter training in Alaska when my foodservice equipment started going down. Remember that you will be popular if you have one; pack of gum in grade school popular. Be nice and share.

Take a Tupperware container, either 1/2 quart or 1 quart is good. It does wonders for the flavor of MREs when you aren't eating them out of a bag. 

As @Ocoka said, Tabasco or your favorite hot sauce. Get some salt-free seasonings to add to the MREs.

Those top three are the most important, but for extras that don't add much weight look at individual coffee/beverage packets, protein bars (quest/lenny's and Larry's are my go to), trailmix without chocolate, and ramen.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 19, 2018)

I always brought a small bottle of tapatio or cholula to the field.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 21, 2018)

What are your fitness goals? 

Are you going to be standing post or patroling?


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 21, 2018)

JetBoil + Ramen is pretty decent. I only bring it out when we are doing some static training such as a multi-day range. If I have to move with what I bring, I only pack a woobie/poncho and the rest of my ruck is filled with necessary items for the training mission.


----------



## FASTPerk (Sep 21, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> JetBoil + Ramen is pretty decent. I only bring it out when we are doing some static training such as a multi-day range. If I have to move with what I bring, I only pack a woobie/poncho and the rest of my ruck is filled with necessary items for the training mission.


I won’t be rucking with my main pack. Usually pretty static training.


----------



## FASTPerk (Sep 21, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> What are your fitness goals?
> 
> Are you going to be standing post or patroling?


Just to cut a little weight, I have a CFT coming update as well as weight requirements coming up so I have a few pounds to shed so I don’t have to be bothered being taped.


----------



## digrar (Sep 22, 2018)

Eat rations, walk all day, that was generally good for losing a few kilos a week. Do it in the jungle and you could get it up to 5kg a week. Beer and pizza back in the barracks to put the weight back on...


----------



## FASTPerk (Sep 22, 2018)

digrar said:


> Eat rations, walk all day, that was generally good for losing a few kilos a week. Do it in the jungle and you could get it up to 5kg a week. Beer and pizza back in the barracks to put the weight back on...


I like this one the most thanks Digrar 😂


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2018)

digrar said:


> ...Do it in the jungle and you could get it up to 5kg a week...




Fuck yeah. After 5 months humping 90lbs in 100% humidity...I fell to 130lbs. The Jungle Diet, a proven winner.


----------

